# i need ur help and advise to build my ultimate gaming PC !!!!!!!



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

hello ppl
i don't know much about hardware and stuff like that
i need ur help and advise to build my ultimate gaming PC

1. i want to buy a motherboard
which one do u recommended with ddr3?

2.which one is the best CPU , amd \ intel ?

3.whats the difference between & which one is the best
AMD Athlon 64 FX
or
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core

4.who is the best : memory manufacture(ram) \ VGA card \ Hard disk \ cpu
for gaming!!!!!!!!!!!!

if there is somethin i forgot plz mention


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2007)

PiPBoY said:


> hello ppl
> i don't know much about hardware and stuff like that
> i need ur help and advise to build my ultimate gaming PC
> 
> if there is somethin i forgot plz mention



Power Supply.  Probably need it to make the computer work.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 19, 2007)

1. Are you positive you want DDR3 capable motherboard?

2. Intel has the best CPU chips at this time.

3. The difference is that the FX is more of a premium chip, generally with higher L2 cache,...I think.

4. Populars are:
Memory - Crucial, Mushkin, G.Skill, Corsair
VGA - EVGA, BFG, XFX
Hard disk - Western Digital, Seagate
CPU - Intel

I don't agree with the VGA ones, but that's what sells.

And yes, you'd need a PSU. Silverstone ones are great.


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Nov 19, 2007)

ASUS and DFI have the better MoBo's
Intel for CPU
Memory see newconroers post
HDD as above,
PSU, just spend as much as you can afford, the more then better and make sure its brand named.

and lasty the case, make sure it can move a lot of air


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 19, 2007)

The more appropriate question is how much is your budget?  Give us a number and we will try to come up with the best bang for your bucks.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 19, 2007)

newconroer said:


> 4. Populars are:
> Memory - Crucial, Mushkin, G.Skill, Corsair



What about OCZ


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Power Supply.  Probably need it to make the computer work.



thanks



newconroer said:


> 1. Are you positive you want DDR3 capable motherboard?
> 
> 2. Intel has the best CPU chips at this time.
> 
> ...


i heard ddr3 r much better in gaming performance 
thanks alot



hv43082 said:


> The more appropriate question is how much is your budget?  Give us a number and we will try to come up with the best bang for your bucks.



UNLIMITED

thanks



HookeyStreet said:


> What about OCZ



thanks


cjoyce1980 said:


> ASUS and DFI have the better MoBo's
> Intel for CPU
> Memory see newconroers post
> HDD as above,
> ...



thanks ,i have asus MB , it's the best MB i tried till now


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2007)

Give us a better Idea as to your budget, and preferences, and we can give you a much more specific answer, even a list of parts.
If we know where you live we can even find the best prices for the parts.


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Give us a better Idea as to your budget, and preferences, and we can give you a much more specific answer, even a list of parts.
> If we know where you live we can even find the best prices for the parts.



i've got more than $20K budget for the pc . i live in palestine
plz give me the best list


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2007)

PiPBoY said:


> i've got more than $20K budget for the pc . i live in palestine
> plz give me the best list



Do you prefer Intel or AMD.  ATI or Nvidia.  Anything else?


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Do you prefer Intel or AMD.  ATI or Nvidia.  Anything else?



i don't know which is the best
plz gimme the best
i heard that Intel is better u know it support DDr3 , Nvidia always better i guess


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2007)

PiPBoY said:


> i don't know which is the best
> plz gimme the best
> i heard that Intel is better u know it support DDr3 , Nvidia always better i guess



OK, sounds good.  Do you plan on Overclocking, and whats your PC building experience?


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> OK, sounds good.  Do you plan on Overclocking, and whats your PC building experience?



in the past i worked with a guy in building PC's
i still consider my skill as average , 
sorry what u mean bu overclocking?


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2007)

PiPBoY said:


> in the past i worked with a guy in building PC's
> i still consider my skill as average ,
> sorry what u mean bu overclocking?



Overclocking - Increasing the CPU speed, Increasing Component Voltage settings, Increasing Memory speed through the BIOS in order to increase System performance overall(ETC).

Some Motherboards are better for overclocking Adjustment than others.


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Overclocking - *Increasing the CPU speed, Increasing Component Voltage settings, Increasing Memory speed through the BIOS in order to increase System performance overall(ETC).*
> Some Motherboards are better for overclocking Adjustment than others.



thats what i want


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2007)

PiPBoY said:


> thats what i want



OK, one more thing, it can get  kind of hot where you live,

Any intrest or experience in water cooling?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 19, 2007)

if u have unlimited funds - i would advise a pre built pc, alienware are pretty high spec.


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> OK, one more thing, it can get  kind of hot where you live,
> 
> *Any intrest or experience in water cooling?*


the weather condition is average
if this feature-water cooling- is best for the performance
it's ok


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

WhiteLotus said:


> if u have unlimited funds - i would advise a pre built pc, alienware are pretty high spec.



thanks man i'll check it out


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2007)

PiPBoY said:


> the weather condition is average
> if this feature-water cooling- is best for the performance
> it's ok



Watercooling can be complicated...but realy allows for high overclocks and optimium performance.  It cost a lot more than AIR-Cooling....

I sugest you check out the "Case Gallery" here @ TPU, and look at some Watercooled systems to make sure thats what you want to do.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 19, 2007)

lol just give him a 2x intel quadcores at 3,8ghz 4x hd3870 8gigs of ram and watercooling
or wait for the intel nehalem cpu's


----------



## happita (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is the absolute best of the best in regards to high-performance PC parts:

CPU - Intel Yorkfield QX9650 (3.0 GHZ)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115034

Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-X38T-DQ6
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128068

Memory - Super Talent 2GB DDR3 1600
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820609237

Video Card - MSI Geforce 8800 Ultra (Overclocked)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127288

Power Supply - PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009

All parts might not be available at the moment, but just letting you know what to look for


----------



## ktr (Nov 19, 2007)

I would wait next month (or Jan of next year) to build a new rig. Nvidia is coming up with its new 780i chip set that can support the triple sli. Also they may have new high performance dx10.1 cards in the making.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 19, 2007)

hey what abouth intel skulltrail gaming machine?


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Watercooling can be complicated...but realy allows for high overclocks and optimium performance.  It cost a lot more than AIR-Cooling....
> 
> I sugest you check out the "Case Gallery" here @ TPU, and look at some Watercooled systems to make sure thats what you want to do.



this is so complicated and sophisticated
i'll take the air colling


Morgoth said:


> lol just give him a 2x intel quadcores at 3,8ghz 4x hd3870 8gigs of ram and watercooling
> or wait for the intel nehalem cpu's


what u mean 2X intel quadcores
u mean dual CPU?
which MB support this?



happita said:


> Here is the absolute best of the best in regards to high-performance PC parts:
> 
> CPU - Intel Yorkfield QX9650 (3.0 GHZ)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115034
> ...



thanks



ktr said:


> I would wait next month (or Jan of next year) to build a new rig. Nvidia is coming up with its new 780i chip set that can support the triple sli. Also they may have new high performance dx10.1 cards in the making.



this is so confusing
thanks


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2007)

lemme get this straight, you've got 20k USD for a gaming rig?


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 19, 2007)

skulltrail xeon processors


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2007)

for $20k you could get probably a dual cpu oct core(437W tecs on each) system with raid 0+1 of maybe 10tb with over 1gig of cache just for the raid with maybe 8 gigs of ddr3 1800 and of course 4x r680 cards in CFX (all with maybe 150W tecs) with a 790FXchipset (80W tec) we'll need maybe a 1080 rad for everything, dual loop wc system?


----------



## ktr (Nov 19, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> skulltrail xeon processors



that is not skull trail, that is quadfather. 

this is skull trail


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 19, 2007)

wow - those two really are extreme but hell you would have the fastest PC in the west!


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 19, 2007)

whoa i wish i could buy that!


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

did i say i want to build the ultimate server ?
guys,i want something reasonable


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2007)

something reasonable for $20k?!?!?!


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 19, 2007)

can also be used for gaming..


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2007)

cant give you an oct core rig that has sli cause i dont believe that server mobos can do sli=/


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> skulltrail xeon processors



i see that there is 4 vga cards
do these 4 cards work all together in 3d game? or separately?


----------



## ktr (Nov 19, 2007)

panchoman said:


> cant give you an oct core rig that has sli cause i dont believe that server mobos can do sli=/



Quadfather and skulltrail are server boards that can do sli...and all the 940 opty's had nforce boards that supports sli.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2007)

well they aren't released yet.. sadly 

was gonna do something like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813151072 that with dual quadcore xeons but i cant do sli.

also i was thinking maybe pci x 0+1 raid for a total of 5 tb?


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

panchoman said:


> something reasonable for $20k?!?!?!



yes , reasonable
1 cpu not 2X server cpu


----------



## ktr (Nov 19, 2007)

PiPBoY said:


> i see that there is 4 vga cards
> do these 4 cards work all together in 3d game? or separately?



I dont think so they would work all at once. But I think you will have to pairs of SLI.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2007)

okay, well here we go: 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15176
that takes 17,500 of the 20k, leaving us with 2.5k for a system, and that my friend, is something i can do easily for you.


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

ktr said:


> I dont think so they would work all at once. But I think you will have to pairs of SLI.



 sorry
but what is sli? - is it nvidia chipset? what its major work?
i have leave pc building for more than 5 years


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2007)

sli is when you have 2 cards working together to get a job done


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

panchoman said:


> okay, well here we go:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15176
> that takes 17,500 of the 20k, leaving us with 2.5k for a system, and that my friend, is something i can do easily for you.



thanks man


----------



## ktr (Nov 19, 2007)

PiPBoY said:


> sorry
> but what is sli? - is it nvidia chipset? what its major work?
> i have leave pc building for more than 5 years



wikipedia is your friend if you want to catch up on the new gaming technology. 

SLI is a technology invent by 3dFX in where you can combine the processing power of two (and now today...more) graphic cards to yield a higher performance.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 19, 2007)

panchoman said:


> okay, well here we go:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15176
> that takes 17,500 of the 20k, leaving us with 2.5k for a system, and that my friend, is something i can do easily for you.



pwnd yea


----------



## ktr (Nov 19, 2007)

panchoman said:


> okay, well here we go:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15176
> that takes 17,500 of the 20k, leaving us with 2.5k for a system, and that my friend, is something i can do easily for you.



the quadroplex is useless in gaming...its meant for highend CGI.


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

panchoman said:


> sli is when you have 2 cards working together to get a job done





ktr said:


> wikipedia is your friend if you want to catch up on the new gaming technology.
> 
> SLI is a technology invent by 3dFX in where you can combine the processing power of two (and now today...more) graphic cards to yield a higher performance.




so without sli the 2 cards will work separately?
i think this very important for gaming
do  recomended MB has the sli chipset?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2007)

PiPBoY said:


> so without sli the 2 cards will work separately?
> i think this very important for gaming
> do  recomended MB has the sli chipset?



evga 680i sli is a great mobo that'll do sli

do you want the quadroplex or sli?


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

panchoman said:


> evga 680i sli is a great mobo that'll do sli
> 
> do you want the quadroplex or sli?



i'm so confused really
what is quadroplex ?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2007)

ktr said:


> the quadroplex is useless in gaming...its meant for highend CGI.



quadros and firegls are meant for that too, but they can be used for gaming as well, they just carry features that you cant do on geforces & radeons. infact you can convert geforce's to quadros via driver hacking.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2007)

PiPBoY said:


> i'm so confused really
> what is quadroplex ?



http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_34527.html

the most powerful graphics solution out there.


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

panchoman said:


> http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_34527.html
> 
> the most powerful graphics solution out there.



this is aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesome


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2007)

so we've got quadro plex plus this system: http://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=7067866

how does that sound? 1 tb of raid 0+1 on an uber pci x16 raid card w/ 2 gigs of ddr2 533 cache , 8 gigs of ddr2 1066 ram, & physx, with a 437W tec on a 360 wc loop(not included)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 19, 2007)

PiPBoY - I suggest you read reviews of all the latest hardware that your interested in buying. It'll be easier to understand once you have some background knowledge of the components mentioned here. If there are any, start with local hardware sites, as in sites from your country as these, I would imagine would be easier to grasp than lots of technical talk in English.

If you really have 20, 000 dollars, and want the 'ultimate' server/gaming PC then researching component reviews is your best bet. The only way to find the answer to your question(s) such as, _which is best_ will only come from your opinion after reading performance reviews.

To make things easier for you, here is a review of Intel's latest Quad-core CPU - Bit-Tech   - Intel QX9650

Bit-Tech are an excellent, British IT enthusiast website, I hope it helps you and gives you an example of what sort of site/review will guide you into a better understanding. 

Good luck, and I look forward to hearing your progress.


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> PiPBoY - I suggest you read reviews of all the latest hardware that your interested in buying. It'll be easier to understand once you have some background knowledge of the components mentioned here. If there are any, start with local hardware sites, as in sites from your country as these, I would imagine would be easier to grasp than lots of technical talk in English.
> 
> If you really have 20, 000 dollars, and want the 'ultimate' server/gaming PC then researching component reviews is your best bet. The only way to find the answer to your question(s) such as, _which is best_ will only come from your opinion after reading performance reviews.
> 
> ...



thanks man i'll start research
God save the queen


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 19, 2007)

I hope you mean the Sex Pistol's song when you say that... 

If you need any help, I'll gladly find some reviews for you. I know for a fact that Bit-Tech reviewed the Athlon CPUs you mentioned back on the first page, so comparing those with the lastest and greatest, from both companies (AMD & Intel) you'll have a better understanding of the performance these components are capable of.

^^


----------



## PiPBoY (Nov 19, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> *I hope you mean the Sex Pistol's song when you say *that...
> 
> If you need any help, I'll gladly find some reviews for you. I know for a fact that Bit-Tech reviewed the Athlon CPUs you mentioned back on the first page, so comparing those with the lastest and greatest, from both companies (AMD & Intel) you'll have a better understanding of the performance these components are capable of.
> 
> ^^



lol , yes i mean it
cheers


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 19, 2007)

^^

Goodo!


----------



## ktr (Nov 19, 2007)

Well i did some research, and you can sli two fx4600 quadros on a 5000x chipset. The 4600 is equivalent to a 8800gtx.

Board 1x - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813151049
CPU 2x - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117132
Memory 8x - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146588
HDD 8x - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822332012
GPU 2x - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133213
PSU 1x - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703012
Case 1x - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811294001
Optical 2x - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106037
Sound 1x - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829156005

Total is $16,379.82...26 items in total.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2007)

absolutely love it ktr!!!!!

i think a 437W tec for each cpu and a 150W tec for each video card would be good? of course we'd need 3 meanwells and then i think one of these things: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5..._XTREME_Nova_1080_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s667 with silverstone 110cfm 40dba fans. 

how does that sound?


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2007)

You guy's are funny...just because he has 20K to spend doesn't mean he HAS to spend 15-20K.  How about a nice rig for a resonable cost; after all, it just gonna be "outdated" in 6 months or less.

A quad Core CPU
Good Mobo (P35-38)
X2 8800's or 3850's(maybe X4)
4 gigs Ram (tracers ?)
High quality PSU
Sound card (X-fi Music?)
Multiple HDD's (raid ?)
Nice large widescreen monitor.
Cool case
Compatable cooling (air-for cpu,mem,chipset, etc)
Nice new DVD (Lightscribe)-maybe 2
throw in a good CD
Nice surround sound speakers.(Logitech?)
Maybe some lights and fancy cables.

Should be able to do it for less than 10K easy.  Plus -  his location is going to increase the cost of parts anyways.

Just cause he says he has 20K to spend doesn't mean he should...Lets just be reasonable.


----------



## ktr (Nov 19, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> You guy's are funny...just because he has 20K to spend doesn't mean he HAS to spend 15-20K.  How about a nice rig for a resonable cost; after all, it just gonna be "outdated" in 6 months or less.
> 
> A quad Core CPU
> Good Mobo (P35-38)
> ...



That is no fun then...


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2007)

ktr said:


> That is no fun then...



agreed, how many times do we get to build such an expensive system?


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 19, 2007)

panchoman said:


> agreed, how many times do we get to build such an expensive system?



How many people spend 10K on a new system???

You both have done the 15K thingy, now shoot for something resonable.

BTW it's only a "suggestion", so Pip can make an educated decision...lol.

Didn't mean to "spoil your fun".


----------



## panchoman (Nov 19, 2007)

well its up to pip as the amount of money he wants to spend, etc. etc. we just suggest parts and build a system lol.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 19, 2007)

I am almost dicusted with what has been done in this thread to this fellow PIP. I feel Namslas has made the most educated post in this whole thread.

You all should have told this guy that 20K USD is WAYYYYY too much to put into a gaming rig. There is absolutely no need to go this high.

So far I've seen the kid ask for a gamer and Im seeing server mobo's and CGI graphics boxes...come on guys be a little more responcible here. 

It really seems to me you are running Pip down the wrong way of doing things.

Just build him a rocksolid gamer with maybe some highend crossfire or SLI , and a huge monitor, as Namslas stated pretty much everything else is going to be way outdated in 6months from today!


----------



## ktr (Nov 19, 2007)

I spec'd up one that at least will last 1 year!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 19, 2007)

I had seen that KTR ...but im pretty sure you guys blew his mind with all the techno babble and parts he really doesnt need. I understand it was all in fun, but I still say it was a bit irresponcible to do when he is obviously in need of good sound help!

Also I did see that you were also trying to shy away from perpetuating the UBER system, as everyone here knows it a HUGE waste of money to build a 20K system.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 19, 2007)

i doubt he really has $20k to spend anyway and this is just a bit of fun. but yea namslas contribution was the most reasonable


----------



## ktr (Nov 19, 2007)

As I said before, play the waiting game, and see what turns around in the next month or so. Lot of new, faster technology coming the next 1-2 months.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 19, 2007)

Mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131181

Processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017

Processor Fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020

Ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227266

Video Card x2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130306
Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138

Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009

HDD 80gb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822135106

HDD 500gb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136178

DvD Lite scribe
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135156

Monitor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824116060

Keyboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823175103

Mouse
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104191

Speakers
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121006

 I like having a hard drive (the 80gb) that is just for my computer games and my Os system. That way if the Os system messes up, you don't have everything GONE. 
This has everything that you need to get going... You can go and get a sound card, bigger monitor and maybe a blu-ray or HD-dvd player if you'd like. Then when you have everything set up, we'd be more and likely to help with anything that you wanted to get started with Oc'ing and help with sli.


----------



## ktr (Nov 20, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/ShoppingCart.aspx?Submit=view
> 
> I like having a hard drive (the 80gb) that is just for my computer games and my Os system. That way if the Os system messes up, you don't have everything GONE.
> This has everything that you need to get going... You can go and get a sound card, bigger monitor and maybe a blu-ray or HD-dvd player if you'd like. Then when you have everything set up, we'd be more and likely to help with anything that you wanted to get started with Oc'ing and help with sli.



your link is a dud...for the items in your shopping cart is in your browser's cache.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 20, 2007)

take the number at the end of the url (the wishlist number)

and plug it into this : 

http://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion/wishlist/PublicWishDetail.asp?WishListNumber=XXXXXX(insert the wishlist number here)


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2007)

I messed up on newegg so i redid it this way...


----------



## niko084 (Nov 20, 2007)

I would say-
Intel QX9650 *Processor*
Asus Striker Extreme *Mobo*
OCZ SLI READY 2x2 4GB Dual Channel DDR2-800 *Ram*
2x Seagate SATA2 ES 500gb drives in Raid 0 *Hard Drives*
2x Nvidia 8800 Ultras *Video cards*
PC Power and Cooling T12W 1200 watt *Power Supply*
Zalman GT1000 *Case*

*Sound Card take your pic*
*Optical Drives take your pic*
*Vista 64bit*

You also may want to look into either Water or TEC cooling, but probably not something you want to play with if you don't know how to do it.


----------



## ktr (Nov 20, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> I messed up on newegg so i redid it this way...



That is no ultimate gaming pc...


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 20, 2007)

I think you can get the best performance/price ratio for a CPU with an Intel Quad Core Q6600


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2007)

ktr said:


> That is no ultimate gaming pc...



Yeah, your right on the money... its not the ULTIMATE gaming pc. But its a pc that will and should take on any game that is out now and for the next 6 months or so... The guy believes his self as "average" on the whole building computers and so forth. I picked these parts because of the fact that if he did spend close to that "20k", then if he messes up when he Oc's or start watercooling, he still has the ability to part replacements... 
 Your "Ultimate" gaming system doesn't have to be all flashy. If the parts work together, and your able to go without any types of updated parts, then to me thats the "ultimate" system.


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 20, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, your right on the money... its not the ULTIMATE gaming pc. But its a pc that will and should take on any game that is out now and for the next 6 months or so... The guy believes his self as "average" on the whole building computers and so forth. I picked these parts because of the fact that if he did spend close to that "20k", then if he messes up when he Oc's or start watercooling, he still has the ability to part replacements...
> Your "Ultimate" gaming system doesn't have to be all flashy. If the parts work together, and your able to go without any types of updated parts, then to me thats the "ultimate" system.



agreed


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 20, 2007)

average systems do just the trick especially when on a tight budget, got to remember there is The OCing option!!


----------



## Grimskull (Nov 20, 2007)

PiPBoY said:


> i've got more than $20K budget for the pc . i live in palestine
> plz give me the best list



Fuck that im moving to palestine!!!!!


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 20, 2007)

Grimskull said:


> Fuck that im moving to palestine!!!!!



 great idea


----------



## Grimskull (Nov 20, 2007)

fuse:...............lets go then!!!!!! ill get my passport!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2007)

When my father was stationed in Pakistan for work, he spent 10 dollars for 4 pars of Levi jeans, and a carton of cigs where around 6-7 dollars... so your talking 10 dollars for 80-100 dollars worth of jeans, and 6-7 on cigs that cost 20 something... prices where way before Levi was marketed everywhere... So his money could mean a great deal in America. So make it 3 on the list of people!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2007)

Fuse-Wire said:


> average systems do just the trick especially when on a tight budget, got to remember there is The OCing option!!



And a lot of times the Ocing does a better trick... Because of the fact that you have more ways of cooling the computer parts... You may get the best parts, and then, because of the heat that is going on in the computer you need to get this and that just to run it right... But, if you get an "average system" and start there, there is a lot more you can do! 
 Yeah, most of the expensive parts are less voltage, and better in the heat. I just don't think that going that way is the right thing to do... if he wants bragging rights, then ok, I can see it. But if he wants a gaming system that can just PLAY the games.... Average is the way to go...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 20, 2007)

PiP was telling me he makes his money from the Foreign Exchange market. I think we're in the wrong business 'ere folks... 

;p


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> PiP was telling me he makes his money from the Foreign Exchange market. I think we're in the wrong business 'ere folks...
> 
> ;p



Tell Pip, that everyone on his thread wants part of the action!


----------

